# Talked with Ventura



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Ventura (Kay). We spoke for an hour. She says she was nervous, though she seemed at relative ease while we were chatting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Talking on the phone is hard to do in and of itself . Pretty cool .


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

That is great. I wish I had less phone anxiety. It's one of my worst phobias.

I do have her on my FB page and thinks she is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ultrashy and ventura sittin in a tree k i s s i -... lol just kidding bro good job... phone anxiety is the worst... i cant even order pizza with out gettin nevous


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> ultrashy and ventura sittin in a tree k i s s i -... lol just kidding bro good job... phone anxiety is the worst... i cant even order pizza with out gettin nevous


The internet is for porn. And ordering pizzas.

'Grats, Ultra.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Somehow I find it hard to put you and Ventura together.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

hoddesdon said:


> Somehow I find it hard to put you and Ventura together.


I don't think it was a love chat....Ultrashy has talked to many SAS members.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

maybe hoddeson was talking about putting them together in the same mind-space. i have a hard time doing that and i never really knew ventura.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Well, you might be right. That is just the way I read it but I am tired.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WineKitty said:


> I don't think it was a love chat....Ultrashy has talked to many SAS members.


I've even talked to WinterDave and that's sure not love -- I'm not into dudes. WD isn't bad, so long as we avoid the subject of guns where he's entirely wrong. Same story for Noca (Keith). Can you put me in the same "mind space" as those two?

Other current SAS members I've talked with include Monroe and Lonelyguy (Dave). Haven't talked to Monroe recently because she's been too nervous for the phone. And despite us both being "gun nuts," I've never talked much with Dave, though we correspond multiple times a week. Dave's the expert I consult with all my gun questions. Seems I do much better talking with women; I'm not sure why. Perhaps women don't intimidate me as much. I find Dave intimidating, even though he's a nice guy who objectively shouldn't be intimidating. SA doesn't make much sense I guess.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

look what i found

yeah this ventura seems like a really nice person though


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

That's cool. It will be cool to talk to more SAers on the phone just to hear what they sound like.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Haven't talked to Monroe recently because she's been too nervous for the phone.


My SA fluctuates, I'm in a bad time of it now obviously. We'll talk again on the phone eventually lol!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Monroee said:


> My SA fluctuates, I'm in a bad time of it now obviously. We'll talk again on the phone eventually lol!


I look forward to it. We've had conversations exceeding 2 hours so you certainly have the ability to chat. I believe one time it was approaching 3 hours and I had to end it as my phone way dying. Pretty damn impressive for folks with SA to kill a phone battery.

I'm willing to talk with others if anyone here is brave enough. As you can see, Monroee enjoyed chatting with me, so I can't be that bad. Just PM me and I'll give you my phone number. Or you can contact me with your phone number if you prefer. I have some 6,000 minutes on my cell phones. If I don't want them to go to waste I need to find a way to yap for 5 days straight!!! How the hell can I do that? It would take a blond teen cheerleader to accomplish that much chatting.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Meh, I thought you spoke to Jesse "The Body" Ventura.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Me, too. I thought UltraShy was going to appear on an upcoming episode of Jesse Ventura's "Conspiracy Theory" and promote the idea that aggressive extroverts are actually extraterrestrial shape-shifting lizard people preparing to enslave us.

I was ready to get soooo jealous if he had celebrity contact...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brasilia said:


> look what i found
> 
> yeah this ventura seems like a really nice person though


Yay! Blue Blob! :yay :lol


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome man, good for you!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ventura seems to a very public and popular figure, except with Drew. And since she's the sweetest person in the SA world, that means Drew is <MERCUROCHROME HAS BEEN BANNED>


----------



## Russell P (Jan 30, 2013)

What did she sound like?...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Russell P said:


> What did she sound like?...


She sounds like a woman, though older than her actual age of 19.

My mother, after answering the phone a couple months ago, guessed her age to be 36.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Just talked with Kay yet again. This time for 1 hour & 45 minutes.

She was still nervous, so apparently the "exposure therapy" of having talked to me before simply isn't working. Next time I'm make sure she has a beer -- I gave her special permission to drink, even though she's under 21.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome I'm so happy for you Karl!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations! 

I remember the anxiety over calling friends I've made from forums. It always makes me feel nervous.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, good on you.. I can't remember the last time I had a long phone call. I detest them even more than talking in person sometimes.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ventura has a heart of gold!!:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, she does.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Karl, please IM me with a way to contact her. I have her new website but it's apparently shut down, or changed to a different one.

She went out of her way to help me, when she didn't have to. She helped me get through hell. I'm still going through it. But she was there for me, and she didn't have to be, she went out of her way to help me when she didn't have to. I just want to thank her.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

that's great to hear. she is one of my heroes. the fact she speaks with mere mortals is encouraging....or are you some sort of wizard?....hmmm.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

That's pretty cool.. never quite had the guts to talk to anyone from here before. I mean, using my voice and ears and stuff 

Would be interesting to try sometime!


----------



## testVS (Jul 18, 2014)

Just testing something unrelated. Will delete once done

Kevin


----------

